# Problem with photoshop layer styles



## dhawald3 (May 3, 2008)

I am working on the given Image








see the four boxes at the corners?

I want to create a drop shadow effect on each one of them.
so I have layer styles(drop shadow) for each one of them,but the problem is
when I change the direction of shadow on one of them the others also change even though they are on a separate layer.

How do I get a diffrent angle for the shadow for each one of them?

Or is there any alternate way of acheiving the effect that the picture is inserted inside the cuts in the paper at the corners?


----------



## NoteGraphics (May 3, 2008)

In the blending options / drop shadow options UNTICK  "Use Global Light"...

That should sort you out.


----------



## dhawald3 (May 3, 2008)

NoteGraphics said:


> In the blending options / drop shadow options UNTICK  "Use Global Light"...
> 
> That should sort you out.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## NoteGraphics (May 5, 2008)

You're very welcome ... just don't ask me anything about sports !


----------

